# How bid does a complex cyst need to be for surgery?



## hismommy2010 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, so my complex thyroid cyst has 3 measurements the doctor did during ultra sound. The biggest one was 5.14cm... had FNA 2 days ago. He said it could take 1 - 2 weeks for results, then surgery is scheduled.... Heres my question, If it comes back free of cancer, then is there really a need for surgery?

It's pressing on carotid artery. Sometimes I get light headed and feel very faint. Not sure if that's related. But I'm wondering, if it's not cancer does it really need to be removed now?

When I think about it, I can see that it's possible for it to get bigger - which I assume would make surgery at that point a little more of a risk? Or more difficult to deal with? So, if it's not cancer do I just go ahead and have it removed, or wait?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nodules of that side will start to cause issues, be it pressing on your artery or creating problems swallowing/breathing. I would have it removed ASAP. You can look up Kenwood's posts to see what happened to him when a nodules was permitted to grow so large.


----------



## bw40 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello Hismommy2010,

Its all up to you to make the choice to remove it or take the wait and watch approach.
Thyroid cancer is very rare and curable. I had mine for 6 years and waited a little over two years with check-ups until I called it quits.

Mine kept on growing about 1cm a year. I was always told that it would need to come out sooner or later. I was tired of not knowing if it was cancer or not, my FNA report was benign but that 25%-30% chance of missing the cancer with the FNA scared me into taking the half out with the 3.2 cm nodule. Mine was not cancer. Thank you Jesus!

I was also told that the FNA is not 100% and the bigger the nodule got the less accurate the FNA test is. Like finding a needle in a hay stack. I feel for you and know what your going through. Easier said than done, but don't freak out and stay positive. Everything will be okay. 
I was scared to death of surgery ...ME A BIG WIMP? YES LOL all for nothing!
But once it was removed I could not believe how good it felt to take a deep breath without that ball in my throat feeling. Almost two weeks and feeling okay with my half pint thyroid.
Bryan W


----------

